# 12-15-07



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

went to our private farm today it turn out great only 2nd trio to this new place and my dad kills two nannies, my buddy got one and i got a nice buck


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Billy J said:


> went to our private farm today it turn out great only 2nd trio to this new place and my dad kills two nannies, my buddy got one and i got a nice buck


Glad to hear that!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

How nice was the buck??? Points, spread??

Gotta give details!!

Darin


----------

